# Blood Parrots anyone?



## eda (Apr 11, 2005)

Anyone here own blood parrots?
anyone know how to breed them?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've kept them bofore, a breeding pair in fact but the eggs were always sterile. Best this do do if you want to breed them is to get two adults, and the larger the tank they're in the more likely it is for them to breed, and for the frys ultimate success, don't keep any other fish with them apart from mabye other smaller parrots.
If you want a successful breeding pair then best to get an adult group and let them chose their own partners, gradually decrease the adult numbers by getting rid of the subordinates without mates and breed the remaininf one or two pairs.


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

male blood parrots are usually sterile and can't fertilize the eggs. I believe people have the most success breeding a female blood parrot with a male midas/red devil.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

You can breed parrots, most of the blood parots are stirle, however king kong and doarmo parrots have a high percent of fertile males. All female parrots could be crossed with many other cichlids. I have crossed a kk parrot male with a pink convict, every spawn hatched, working with second generation now.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The hybrids you have diasplayed have been bred from convicts and aren't the same genes as 
blood parrots.


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

the fish that fishgfish has posted appear to be jelly bean parrots, which are a cross between a blood parrot and a male pink convict. blood parrots were crossed to pink cons to create the jelly bean parrot for many reasons, but one particular reason was to increase the fertility rate of the males and thus increase the chance of being able to breed them.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

I have bred both parrots together and crossed with other fish. The pics I had pisted are pink convict and King Kong paoort mix. They are almost the same as the jelly beans but the mouth is normal on them and there is no bump that looks like a parrot beak.


----------



## Doghund (Jul 10, 2005)

Me and my mom both own blood parrots. But all of ours are boys so...


----------

